# best way to fix this ?



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

My dad managed to do this while helping me lift somet into the 


What's best way to fix this or anyone know anyone in Preston that could sort it

Thanks tom


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thats a respray job for a perfect finish.

If you're not up for that, I would buy colour magic polish and use the chip stick, it would make it 10 times better.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

A good Smart repairer will see you alright on that.

A touch up pen will show up like a sore thumb.
Metallics can only lay properly when sprayed - when you apply a touch up stick you put it on a lot thicker, the metallics sink, it loses its reflective quality and will end up looking wrong colour.

Look up DW member Carfix.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah ok cheers for that I'm not after perfect just better


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Could you buy a boot bumper guard that would cover it up?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

squiggs said:


> A good Smart repairer will see you alright on that.
> 
> A touch up pen will show up like a sore thumb.
> Metallics can only lay properly when sprayed - when you apply a touch up stick you put it on a lot thicker, the metallics sink, it loses its reflective quality and will end up looking wrong colour.
> ...


My question is based upon almost no knowledge of paint but would it work if a tiny bit of body filler was added and (once dry) small amount of paint added. Would this stop the metallics from sinking?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> My question is based upon almost no knowledge of paint but would it work if a tiny bit of body filler was added and (once dry) small amount of paint added. Would this stop the metallics from sinking?


Afraid not - 
When paint is sprayed it goes on as a very thin layer.
Applied any other way (brush, ****tail stick, whatever) and you simply can't put on a thin enough layer to replicate spraying.
So even if you very carefully apply a light(er) coloured metallic paint to a perfect and undamaged surface you would still notice it as a blob of different colour.
On Blacks it isn't usually a problem - a tiny area of black without having any sparkly bits in it doesn't really show up and because it's black it can't get darker - but on high metallic lighter colours they will always show as darker the worst being silvers which just go to a dark grey.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> Could you buy a boot bumper guard that would cover it up?


Notto sure about that will have a look

Tried to pm car fix but no reply so will have a look.around for a smart repair


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Moggytom said:


> Tried to pm car fix but no reply so will have a look.around for a smart repair


I'll give him a shout to look at his PM's :thumb:


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

http://rearguards.co.uk


----------

